

Ask HN: Freelance or product dev to transition to indie work? - ljoshua

As I and several friends I know look forward over the next five years, many of us see ourselves transitioning away from corporate track careers into independent and self-driven paths. What would HNers recommend as a (financially) wise way to transition into such a track: freelancing in spare time or working on a product in spare time?<p>For example, I have successfully freelanced in the past and enjoyed it, but there is always the limiting combo of time and hourly or project charges. If marketing and developing a new product the upside is potentially higher, but the build-up is slower and it may be less sure. Eventually I would like to be in the product space so that I&#x27;m not restricted by simply the hours I can bill.<p>Thoughts? I realize much of it may come down to opinion, but there are always unique and insightful opinions shared in the comments.
======
MalcolmDiggs
You're in a great position to start experimenting right now. Starting your own
projects, jumping in as a part-time cofounder of somebody else's, even taking
on a few clients; I'd say do it all.

The one thing I wouldn't recommend is jumping in head first with no safety
net. The fact that you have a day-job is great; you can take the time to feel
out your options and figure out what works best for you.

The eventual full-transition will be a no-brainer. When you find _that thing_
that you're supposed to be doing, it will be obvious. The important part is
giving yourself enough lead-time to really figure out what that is.

------
lowken10
I recommend TheFoundation.com, Dane's program changed my life and you are a
perfect fit for this program.

The program centers on building a SaaS application in order to acheive
financial independence, but there is just so much more to it.

Listen I would love to chat with you about this topic. If you are interested
drop me an email at ken@kennethlowrey.com

Cheers

